# أقنعة الكولاجين الثلجية تحت العينين لازالة الانتفاخ والهالات السوداء



## الغروووب (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*أقنعة الكولاجين الثلجية تحت العينين لإزالة الإنتفاخ والهالات السوداء 

 قناع لوتس الثلج تحت العينين 

مكونات القناع :
- مياه نقية .
- زهرة اللوتس وهي تعمل على تضييق المسام وشد البشرة وصفائها، 
- الكولاجين ومعروف أنه يجدد ويعيد نمو البشرة ويضفي النضارة عليها ، 
- السوربيتول وهو مهم في عملية ترطيب البشرة ، هانسون وهو مهم في عملية ليونة الجلد - المحافظة على نضارة البشرة ، 
- البروبيلين وهو مادة مطهرة ومضاد للتعفن والفطريات ، 
- هيدروكسي ايثيل السليلوز ويعمل على تنظيف مسام الجلد وشد الترهلات، 
- زيت السليكون مذاب في الماء

وظيفة القناع :
اخفاء علامات تقدم السن تحت العينين وشد التجاعيد وازالة الهالات السوداء وازالة الانتفاخات المزعجة وترطيب المنطقة وتنعيم البشرة . 

طريقة الاستخدام :
يتم غسل منطقة حول العين بالصابون وتنظيفها وتجفيف المنطقة ، و يتم لصق القناع بأطراف الأصابع وعمل مساج خفيف بعد التصاق القناع ويترك لمدة من 35 دقيقة الى 40 دقيقة بعدها ينزع القناع واذا كانت المنطقة شديدة السواد والانتفاخ فينصح بوضع القناع مرتين في اليوم للحصول على بشرة نضرة وصافية وخاليه من الالتجاعيد والهالات والترهلات والانتفاخات

للتواصل عن طريق الاتصال او الواتس اب

0560048748

0550594047

يرجى التواصل المباشر على الارقام لعدم تواجدي في الموقع
​*










​

اريد اقنعة كولاجين - ابحث عن - ارغب ب - الكولاجيبن الثلجية - ماسكات - مكياج - مستلزمات نسائية - اسواق نسائية - السعودية - اقنعة - قناع تجميل - ازالة هالات العين - ازالة التجاعيد - تجميل الوجه - تنظيف الوجه - ترطيب الوجه - مستحضرات تجميل - تجميل - جدة الرياض - الدمام​


----------



## kraidi1982 (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: أقنعة الكولاجين الثلجية تحت العينين لازالة الانتفاخ والهالات السوداء*

up up up up up up up up


----------



## kraidi1982 (18 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: أقنعة الكولاجين الثلجية تحت العينين لازالة الانتفاخ والهالات السوداء*

up up up up up up up


----------



## kraidi1982 (24 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: أقنعة الكولاجين الثلجية تحت العينين لازالة الانتفاخ والهالات السوداء*

up up up up up up up up


----------



## kraidi1982 (3 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: أقنعة الكولاجين الثلجية تحت العينين لازالة الانتفاخ والهالات السوداء*

up up up up up up up up


----------



## kraidi1982 (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: أقنعة الكولاجين الثلجية تحت العينين لازالة الانتفاخ والهالات السوداء*

up up up up up up up up


----------



## kraidi1982 (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: أقنعة الكولاجين الثلجية تحت العينين لازالة الانتفاخ والهالات السوداء*

up up up up up up up


----------



## kraidi1982 (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: أقنعة الكولاجين الثلجية تحت العينين لازالة الانتفاخ والهالات السوداء*

up up up up up up up up


----------



## kraidi1982 (5 فبراير 2014)

*رد: أقنعة الكولاجين الثلجية تحت العينين لازالة الانتفاخ والهالات السوداء*

up up up up up up up up up


----------



## kraidi1982 (17 فبراير 2014)

*رد: أقنعة الكولاجين الثلجية تحت العينين لازالة الانتفاخ والهالات السوداء*

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله


----------

